# Sunday Walleye



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Launched out of Turtle today with StCroix Joe and Chippewa at 8:30 and we were breaking down the rods with a nice limit of walleye in the cooler by 12:15. Nineteen to twenty FOW NE of Crane, hardly anyone near us. Vertical with Purple, John Deer, Got One, Butterscotch and Pink tipped with a Emerald minnow or Gulp Minnow. Wanted to try a Vib-E but each time I decided to do so I caught another on the hair Jig. Good day with good friends and a decent catch.


----------



## Bob Why (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice going Ron. Thanks for the report.


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

Launched at Fenwick and fished L can to Cone and only squeezed out 6 fish and packed it in at about 12:15. Back at it all next weekend. 

Good job Ron and crew.


----------



## stcroixjoe (Aug 22, 2005)

It was nice to be for the first trip this year and get some fish.The rain /hail sucked driving back in.Ole pete's new jigs are the ticket.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

ok ron enough of the april fools jokes. lol nice report hope the jigs i got work. i dont need big fish, but something about a light spinning rod gota love it.


----------



## juicebox (Apr 22, 2008)

nice job guys. hope you had a great time.


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

Sure Ron, I'm not falling for that again and to get Joe and Chippewa in on it too. The shame...

Great job guys. glad you got into them and thanks for the report. It's good to hear there turning on


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)

We pulled 7 and lost one at the boat. Plus 3 smallies, befor the rain.


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

Great job. I'm ready to get out!!!!ARRRRRRRRGHHHHH


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Good job fellas. Ron, a 1/2-5/8 oz. gold vib-e can be deadly for the eyes. Once they really turn on, go for it. I love me some vibes.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Excellent work guys !


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Hook N Book said:


> Good job fellas. Ron, a 1/2-5/8 oz. gold vib-e can be deadly for the eyes. Once they really turn on, go for it. I love me some vibes.


____________________________________________________________

All I ever used when I started fishing the Spring Reef Bite was Fuzzy Grubs tipped with an Emerald. Then I graduated to Vib-e's about eight or ten years ago and really enjoyed the more agressive strike but those Vib's were fairly costly to lose. About for Years ago I reluctantly tried the Hair Jig and now use it most of the time. I will say that there are times when the Eye's have lockjaw that the Vib-e sometime opens the door (mouth).
I tried several times to tie on a Vib Sunday but every time I was ready to do so I caught another on the Jig, so W"hy Look A Gift Fish In The Mouth" 
I'm going to make it a point to start with a Vib the next time up as the water should be a little warmer and the fish more agressive.
Wonder if one of the Air Brush Gifted Artist boys could make me a couple in Got One?????? Any offers?


----------



## Rivercrazy (Mar 28, 2008)

Just short of a six man limit Sun. on our boat. Called it a day around noon. Just southeast of L can in and out of stained water. Cannot wait for warmer weather as my hands were numb by the time we were done cleaning. All came on hair jigs in various colors weights.


----------



## jimbobber (Feb 24, 2005)

great job Ron and the rest of the crew . got a ? , does the happy hooker carry the GOT ONE jig . ill be stopping there on my way up this fri . 

jim:G


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

Wonder if one of the Air Brush Gifted Artist boys could make me a couple in Got One?????? Any offers?


Ron, I'll make a few up for hetfest!!


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Got One said:


> Ron, I'll make a few up for hetfest!!


What about me, Steve...?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Got One said:


> Wonder if one of the Air Brush Gifted Artist boys could make me a couple in Got One?????? Any offers?
> 
> 
> Ron, I'll make a few up for hetfest!!


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Sounds good. I think 1/2 oz. would be best. I will give it a good work out.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Hook N Book said:


> What about me, Steve...?


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Don't do it Steve. I don't see any reason for a bunch of us having what will be the hottest lure there.


----------



## No-Net (Jan 8, 2007)

Can I put an order in for a 1/2 dozen.


----------



## BuzzBob (Apr 10, 2004)

Are these the walleye killers? Time to break out some paint?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170620241090#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Those look like Vob's. IMO 3/4 oz is too heavy


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Start with the vib!!! Itll attract fish. Then when you make a looker work the jig. A vib will land to far off to one side @ times. When they come in thinkin Dinner you wont mark them. Never seen a fish so fast then the next so slow.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Great job guys. I'm hoping to hear more of that leading up to hetfest. But u guys r pros and always produce.


----------



## TheDrake (Mar 8, 2011)

What is the color scheme for Got one jig? I thought I had every jig color/pattern but have never heard of this one?


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

TheDrake said:


> What is the color scheme for Got one jig? I thought I had every jig color/pattern but have never heard of this one?


Oh boy, are you in for a treat...I suppose you never heard of the famous No. 6 or is it No. 8...!


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

Painted a few up Ron. Only had a few at the house.


----------



## Get Fish (Mar 16, 2008)

Steve those look great! I'll buy one of each....especially the Got one pattern


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I plan on renting mine out for $8.99 an hour plus a $25 deposite after I get my limit.


----------



## 65redbeard (Mar 12, 2006)

thanks for the report shortdrift i cant wait to get there


----------



## Dougyefresh (May 12, 2010)

Thoses look pretty nice Got One never used them before might have to buy some from you I fish alot with Kohouty can't wait till next weekend for Het fest


----------

